# Medication Combination of clonazepam and lorazepam



## Trixy13 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has taken the combination of clonazepam and lorazepam for anxiety?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Trixy13 said:


> Also, any negative side effects like weight gain or diminished libido.


Benzos don't cause weight gain, so no problem on that front.

As for killing sex drive, they can do that but it's not likely given the low doses that one typically finds being used by those with SA. I can tell you that it certainly does impact that issue, but then I take 10 mg of Xanax daily. And decreased libido and other sexual problems are documented in clinical trial data, so it's real. It's just not likely as the percentage effected is low and generally limited to those who have to take large amounts.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rocknroll714 said:


> I don't really see the sense in taking two different benzos together. I'd just stick to the Klonopin personally. Ativan is nasty stuff if you ask me. Neither are as good as Xanax though.


Which benzo is best is really a matter of personal opinion. To many they're all much the same, though some people have a favorite and there is no universal agreement as to which is best as it's whatever works best for that person.

I'm not all that impressed by Xanax and I've probably taken more than just about anybody else here. Of course, none of the benzos impress me.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

eowdaoc said:


> Take half of the recommended dose at first when you feel anxiety, and figure out what dose works for you. When I get anxiety, I take .25mg of clonazepam, and it evens me out very well. The doctor had prescribed me 0.5-1mg _twice daily!_


.25mg? My god... are you a squirrel or something? My doctor started me at 0.5mg twice daily and that wasn't even close to enough, it just made me feel crappy. I've managed to get her to okay me taking 2mg just when I feel I need it (same monthly allowance), and even then it only helps about 25% of the time. I've taken 8mg clonazepam before, and even 10mg Xanax the FIRST TIME I had ever taken a benzo (stolen from a relative as a teenager.) I clearly had no tolerance, as I had never even had alcohol at that point, beyond a few sips of beer.

I barely noticed that 10mg, and it was at a large family gathering, and nobody else noticed it either, although I did end up having a good time. Even at such a high dose, I found it to be incredibly subtle, and yet, a lot of people say they'd be drooling or practically comatose at even HALF that dose!

I don't get why there seems to be such a huge variability in people's responses to benzos. Is it mostly genetic? Or are our expectations just different? I had been using a lot of strong opiates (and some LSD and ketamine) before then, and I guess with everything I'd heard about benzos I was somewhat expecting a more overt experience. But even with the clonazepam I take these days, I find absolutely no consistency in its effects, even with the exact same dose. I wish I had a good explanation WHY... doctors seem to expect us to all respond the same to these meds, especially the "addicting" ones. If for some reason the dose they're giving is to weak for me, they often think I'm just drug-seeking. Not too long ago I was in the ER and the refused to give me adequate pain relief FOR A KIDNEY STONE because what they originally decided to give me turned out to not be enough. :/


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds a bit pointless.


----------

